# WW1 Photographs taken on both sides of the conflict



## jollyjacktar (6 Mar 2016)

Some interesting photographs from 1915/16 apparently taken with cameras smuggled into the lines.  These also are photos I have not seen before, which make them all the more interesting.

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/home/event/article-3474905/Somme-100-years-epic-battle-ve-never-seen-before.html


----------



## Red 6 (17 Jun 2016)

I think it's the ninth picture from the top - the one captioned "Urgency is etched on the faces of men running through a trench at Beaumont Hamel." I'll bet the soldier closest to the camera was getting ready to yell at the photographer, "Get the hell outta my way!"


----------



## jollyjacktar (30 Jun 2016)

More photographs, many showing who fell killed or wounded.   What a tragedy.

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-3666866/Relaxing-carnage-Heartbreaking-photos-troops-eve-Somme-100-years-ago.html


----------

